# Berkeley Fall 2010



## Vincents (Aug 24, 2010)

Should be on Sunday, 10/24/2010.

More to come.

Suggestions, comments, and all that go here.

List of EXTREMELY tentative events:
- 3x3 (duh)
- 4x4 (duh)
- 3x3 OH (duh)
- 3x3 BLD (duh)
- Megaminx
- Pyraminx
- Square 1

Concurrent to main events: 
- Weird BLD (4x4, 5x5, Sq-1 run simultaneously). Afternoon.
- FMC. Morning.


----------



## Mike Hughey (Aug 24, 2010)

Vincents said:


> - *Weird BLD* (4x4, 5x5, Sq-1 run simultaneously).



Perhaps I should start using this term for the events I like most. It does seem somewhat appropriate.


----------



## akiramejin (Aug 25, 2010)

how about 6x6? or 5x5? wait. doesn't berkeley have something against 5x5 or something? well, we still should have one.
oh, or clock.


----------



## shelley (Aug 25, 2010)

Berkeley doesn't like 2x2 and magix. They don't have anything against 5x5, they've just worked it out with Stanford so that they split 4x4 and 5x5.


----------



## akiramejin (Aug 25, 2010)

shelley said:


> Berkeley doesn't like 2x2 and magix. They don't have anything against 5x5, they've just worked it out with Stanford so that they split 4x4 and 5x5.



Oh okay. so if 4x4, no 5x5? D:<


----------



## yeee707 (Aug 25, 2010)

Dang I liked it when it was on a Saturday... I have work on Sundays...

Will there be Team BLD?


----------



## Ranzha (Aug 25, 2010)

@akiramejin: Yep.

I'd love to go! =D
If possible, mystery events, no (360 loljk)?
>Implying there will be more time than Berkeley Summer.

Also, this competition needs a name other than "Berkeley Fall," imo.


----------



## akiramejin (Aug 25, 2010)

Ranzha V. Emodrach said:


> @akiramejin: Yep.
> 
> I'd love to go! =D
> If possible, mystery events, no (360 loljk)?
> ...



aww. D: well, I'm going.
need to fix my 4x4 then.


----------



## gon (Aug 25, 2010)

Yay! I most likely will be going. It's going to be my first competition, and first time meeting other cubers.


----------



## ChrisBird (Aug 25, 2010)

I will be there.

I am willing to run 6x6 and/or 7x7 if you guys are willing to let me.

Can't wait!

~Chris


----------



## Ranzha (Aug 25, 2010)

ChrisBird said:


> I will be there.
> 
> I am willing to run 6x6 and/or 7x7 if you guys are willing to let me.
> 
> ...



Additionally, you'll be showing off your Stackmat Mat.


----------



## akiramejin (Aug 25, 2010)

ChrisBird said:


> I will be there.
> 
> I am willing to run 6x6 and/or 7x7 if you guys are willing to let me.
> 
> ...



OMFG chris. I love you. LOLJK
I hope they let you. I could scramble 6x6/7x7 if you'd let me too.
willing to help.


----------



## Ranzha (Aug 25, 2010)

Willing to scramble for 6x6/7x7.

I think I'mma try BLD this time around. It's about time.


----------



## ChrisBird (Aug 25, 2010)

Awesome!
With a troop of scramblers it'll be perfect. If you guys are willing of course.


----------



## Ranzha (Aug 25, 2010)

Ranzha V. Emodrach said:


> Willing to scramble for 6x6/7x7.





ChrisBird said:


> If you guys are willing of course.



Lolol.


----------



## ThatGuy (Aug 25, 2010)

I can't be sure about it but most likely I'll be there. I like Berkeley because I got my second EVER BLD success there (Summer10). Plus, maybe I'll actually talk to other people this time


----------



## ChrisBird (Aug 25, 2010)

Ranzha V. Emodrach said:


> Ranzha V. Emodrach said:
> 
> 
> > Willing to scramble for 6x6/7x7.
> ...



"If you guys are willing of course" was directed at the organizers.

Sorry if this was unclear.


----------



## Ranzha (Aug 25, 2010)

ChrisBird said:


> Ranzha V. Emodrach said:
> 
> 
> > Ranzha V. Emodrach said:
> ...



Don't worry, it was clear. I just found it funny.


----------



## oprah62 (Aug 25, 2010)

I will also scramble the big cubes if help is needed.


----------



## iasimp1997 (Aug 25, 2010)

Ranzha V. Emodrach said:


> @akiramejin: Yep.
> 
> Also, this competition needs a name other than "Berkeley Fall," imo.



The Fall of Berkeley?


----------



## PhillipEspinoza (Aug 26, 2010)

I have an idea for a Mystery Event which I think is pretty cool.

It's called Super Team BLD.

Basically it's like Team BLD but you have to also lead your partner around the venue. So for example, up the staircase, around the back, and down the other staircase, back on stage and the cube has to be solved before you put it down.

The challenge here would be taking/giving directions for both solving the cube and walking around the venue blindfolded.

A team could also choose to do their solve first, then do the BLD Walk, or vice versa.

What do you all think?


----------



## deathbypapercutz (Aug 26, 2010)

You'd probably have to be very careful about this. For example, I feel like stairs might be a bit dangerous.

In my 8th grade French class the teacher did this activity where we led a blindfolded partner around campus giving directions in French. A few of us walked into rosebushes.


----------



## EmersonHerrmann (Aug 26, 2010)

I'll go if my girlfriend can come with me lol


----------



## Ranzha (Aug 26, 2010)

The SuperTeamBLD idea is weird, but funny. xD
We should have a live stream going of all participating teams. It'd be quite lol.

What I thought would be interesting is having a double BLD, a judged team BLD event.
What this would mean is that the caller would start the timer, memo the cube, and put his/her blindfold on. Meanwhile, the solver would be blindfolded, holding the cube, rotating it to allow the caller to memo.
Both the caller and the solver are blindfolded, now, and the caller has memo'd the cube.
Now the caller calls and the solver solves, straight from the memo.

It's funny because if the caller used freestyle and the solver used OP, lol.


----------



## ChrisBird (Aug 26, 2010)

Ranzha V. Emodrach said:


> The SuperTeamBLD idea is weird, but funny. xD
> We should have a live stream going of all participating teams. It'd be quite lol.
> 
> What I thought would be interesting is having a double BLD, a judged team BLD event.
> ...



So few people would be able to memo, then call from their memo, let alone get it right that it wouldn't be workable. The cool thing about team bld is that neither person needs BLD experience. The caller could yell out the moves if he needed too.


----------



## edd5190 (Aug 26, 2010)

I'll be there, hopefully with some people from my school's cube club, which I am working on starting.



Ranzha V. Emodrach said:


> What I thought would be interesting is having a *double BLD*



What does this mean?



Ranzha V. Emodrach said:


> , a judged team BLD event.
> What this would mean is that the caller would start the timer, memo the cube, and put his/her blindfold on. Meanwhile, the solver would be blindfolded, holding the cube, rotating it to allow the caller to memo.
> Both the caller and the solver are blindfolded, now, and the caller has memo'd the cube.
> Now the caller calls and the solver solves, straight from the memo.



Oh.


----------



## shelley (Aug 26, 2010)

Double Team BLD sounds like both people have to memorize a different cube, then hand it to their partner and call the solve while their partner calls the solve for the cube in their hand.


----------



## Mike Hughey (Aug 26, 2010)

shelley said:


> Double Team BLD sounds like both people have to memorize a different cube, then hand it to their partner and call the solve while their partner calls the solve for the cube in their hand.



That would be very impressive! And yet it seems doable, and actually pretty fun. If you called 2 pieces at a time, one person could call the next 2 pieces to solve, then the other person, then both could solve those 2 pieces. It would really be quite doable.

@Chris Hardwick (if you happen to read this): We need to try this on a big cube the next time we meet!


----------



## Vincents (Aug 26, 2010)

Depending on time, we'll see what we can do.

I actually have something I'd like to do as a mystery puzzle that shouldn't take more than a minute, so we might just do that if we're low on time.


----------



## Vincents (Aug 26, 2010)

Chris Bird: How many stackmats can you bring? If there are enough scramblers/few enough competitors, I might be willing to let you run 6x6 on the side (possibly in another room).


----------



## Forte (Aug 26, 2010)

lol you could also try this weird 3 person team BLD that keemy, justin and I did.

One person is blindfolded with a scrambled cube, the next person looks at that scrambled cube and has a cube in their own hand, but can't say anything. The third person can only look at the second person's cube. The second person has to make a move on his/her cube and the third person has to call out the move that the second person makes so that the first can make it. The object is to solve the first cube.


----------



## Ranzha (Aug 26, 2010)

Forte wins.


----------



## oprah62 (Aug 27, 2010)

I can supply 1 mat if needed, and a timer with the cable port of course.
I also have many spare stackmat batteries.


----------



## ChrisBird (Aug 27, 2010)

Vincents said:


> Chris Bird: How many stackmats can you bring? If there are enough scramblers/few enough competitors, I might be willing to let you run 6x6 on the side (possibly in another room).



I have 2 large mats and 1 small mat.

I have 3 timers total (2 of which will be getting new batteries shortly)

I can bring all of these for 6x6 and 7x7 if you would like me too. It also seems that Ranzha and a few others are willing to help me scramble so it all points to do-able.

Just let me know if it'll work out.


----------



## iChanZer0 (Aug 27, 2010)

i 'm seeing a pattern
http://www.worldcubeassociation.org/results/c.php?i=BerkeleySpring2010
http://www.worldcubeassociation.org/results/c.php?i=StanfordSpring2010
http://www.worldcubeassociation.org/results/c.php?i=BerkeleySummer2010


----------



## Ranzha (Aug 27, 2010)

What pattern?
Stanford and Berkeley have usually 4 competitions a year, each.


----------



## iChanZer0 (Aug 27, 2010)

sunday sunday sunday


----------



## Ranzha (Aug 27, 2010)

iChanZer0 said:


> sunday sunday sunday



Oic.


----------



## ChrisBird (Aug 27, 2010)

Yeah, I think it's because they can't get the venue on a Saturday. I may be completely wrong but I think that's what they told me.


----------



## Ranzha (Aug 27, 2010)

Team FMC BLD.
Result is time divided by moves.


----------



## ChrisBird (Aug 27, 2010)

Or we could just ditch mystery event and do 7x7.

Let's see how many people get mad at me and think I'm serious.


----------



## Weston (Aug 27, 2010)

Ranzha V. Emodrach said:


> Team FMC BLD.
> Result is time divided by moves.



Well thats a rather poor representation of skill


----------



## PhillipEspinoza (Aug 27, 2010)

How about Quadruple Team Silent BLD?

Basically like Triple Team BLD but the 4th person would be online and would have to signal back the memo to the mover via Skype and the mover (who would be the only one without a blindfold on after memo) would have to someway signal the moves to the caller without talking (either by writing it down in brail or tapping them with their foot a certain amount of times) who would then do the same to the person solving the actual cube. 

No but seriously, I like the refined idea of Double BLD. Sounds like a good challenge.


----------



## Aidan (Aug 30, 2010)

I personally don't care for BLD. No offence ;-) What could be fun though is speed scrambling for the 3x3!!! It would be a much less time-consuming event and is easy setup.


----------



## ChrisBird (Aug 30, 2010)

Aidan said:


> I personally don't care for BLD. No offence ;-) What could be fun though is speed scrambling for the 3x3!!! It would be a much less time-consuming event and is easy setup.



Mr. Wolter DOES have a SS account!

Hi! I just wanted to congratulate you on coming out of NOWHERE and demolishing the old Megaminx NARs AND CRs.

Damnnnnn


----------



## Aidan (Aug 30, 2010)

Thanks!!!! Btw, definately do megaminx for Berkeley fall. I think Ronnel and Brendan would agree.


----------



## edd5190 (Aug 30, 2010)

ChrisBird said:


> Hi! I just wanted to congratulate you on coming out of NOWHERE and demolishing the old Megaminx NARs AND CRs.




NAR _is_ CR for Aidan.


----------



## Aidan (Aug 30, 2010)

Would anyone else participate in speedscrambling or is it just me?


----------



## oprah62 (Aug 30, 2010)

Aidan said:


> Would anyone else participate in speedscrambling or is it just me?



I'm down.


----------



## Ravi (Aug 31, 2010)

Hey everyone, I think I should actually be able to make this one. I'll be a freshman at Stanford as of September 14. (Methinks there tend to be more competitions in the Bay Area than the Midwest.)


----------



## Vincents (Aug 31, 2010)

http://ca.cubingusa.com/berkeleyfall2010/

Website, for what it's worth, is up...Waiting on the official announcement now.

I'm still waiting to get a second room, so I'm going to hold off on saying we'll be definitely doing 6x6 for now. I'll have a set of scrambles prepared, so if we do do it it'll be a day-of announcement, conditions and equipment permitting.


----------



## Vincents (Aug 31, 2010)

Ravi said:


> Hey everyone, I think I should actually be able to make this one. I'll be a freshman at Stanford as of September 14. (Methinks there tend to be more competitions in the Bay Area than the Midwest.)



Try up to 8 a year in the Bay Area alone =P


----------



## clarubik (Sep 3, 2010)

what are the time cut offs?


----------



## clarubik (Sep 3, 2010)

is it under ten minutes or under ten seconds? for 3x3


----------



## PhillipEspinoza (Sep 3, 2010)

clarubik said:


> is it under ten minutes or under ten seconds? for 3x3



The cutoff is 10 seconds. If you do not solve the cube in under 10 seconds, you will be automatically disqualified from the competition and beaten out of the room for being so slow. So it should be a pretty small competition but fun to watch.


----------



## shelley (Sep 3, 2010)

You think that's hard? The Pyraminx cutoff is 1 second.


----------



## clarubik (Sep 3, 2010)

why are they doing that?


----------



## shelley (Sep 3, 2010)

Dunno, probably lack of common sense.


----------



## Aidan (Sep 3, 2010)

Clarubik, have you ever been to a competition before? Maybe you should read the regulations. LOL ;-)


----------



## Ranzha (Sep 4, 2010)

You think one second for pyraminx is hard? Try 10-second BLD.


----------



## Vincents (Sep 7, 2010)

VENUE CHANGE!

We now have 145 Dwinelle (aka the old room). The website has been updated. Another reminder will be in the confirmation email when registration closes.


----------



## Ranzha (Sep 8, 2010)

oprah62 said:


> Is that where Berkeley summer 2010 was?





Vincents said:


> (aka the old room)





Berkeley Summer 2010's site said:


> Venue: 145 Dwinelle. Side events may be held in 179 Dwinelle.



Yep.


----------



## Ranzha (Sep 13, 2010)

Is doing MultiBLD.


----------



## ChrisBird (Sep 13, 2010)

Ranzha V. Emodrach said:


> Is doing MultiBLD.



I think that makes it very clear =p


----------



## oprah62 (Sep 13, 2010)

Lol he means that he is doing mutli bld? Oh, I just thought he was missing a noun somewhere in there. Is it on the event list?


----------



## Ranzha (Sep 13, 2010)

oprah62 said:


> Lol he means that he is doing mutli bld? Oh, I just thought he was missing a noun somewhere in there. Is it on the event list?



Weird BLD; I emailed Vincent and asked first. He said he'd let me under certain conditions.


----------



## oprah62 (Sep 13, 2010)

Go for it man.


----------



## Ranzha (Sep 14, 2010)

Got a 1/2 6:07 today. Practising is srs bsns.

EDIT: I was off my two flipped edges. Lolololol.


----------



## oprah62 (Sep 14, 2010)

How many are you trying if you attempt it there?


----------



## Ranzha (Sep 14, 2010)

oprah62 said:


> How many are you trying if you attempt it there?



Two. Just two. Not trying to stretch it.
If I get 2/2 in under 6 minutes, I get 81st, I believe.


----------



## ThatGuy (Sep 14, 2010)

Chances of going look like 0 even though I'm going to be in Pleasanton that weekend for a marching comp. Except our director doesn't like managing people running off in the middle of a trip and coming back. $I'm sure the school board doesn't mind either.$


----------



## ChrisBird (Sep 14, 2010)

@Vincent S: I would just like to know if you have considered the 6x6 and 7x7 yet or not. There's no rush, I'm just curious about your current thoughts.


----------



## PhillipEspinoza (Sep 14, 2010)

Ranzha V. Emodrach said:


> Got a 1/2 6:07 today.



lol. Haiyan could get 1/2 sub-30. 1/2 is lol. Someone should take the record away from Lucas Garron. I think it's 1:48.xx.


----------



## Ranzha (Sep 14, 2010)

PhillipEspinoza said:


> Ranzha V. Emodrach said:
> 
> 
> > Got a 1/2 6:07 today.
> ...



I was going for both, man. Way to ruin my day.


----------



## Kian (Sep 14, 2010)

PhillipEspinoza said:


> Ranzha V. Emodrach said:
> 
> 
> > Got a 1/2 6:07 today.
> ...



but he can't make it count


----------



## iasimp1997 (Sep 14, 2010)

clarubik said:


> why are they doing that?



omg, you're actually believing it.


----------



## Vincents (Sep 20, 2010)

So I think I'm finalizing the schedule. Sorry Chris, I don't think we'll be able to do 6x6 because I don't have the timers or the room for it, and we're already experimenting adding FMC as an official event (before it was kind of a spur of the moment thing), in addition to our weird BLD system. I'm also helping to train two future competition organizers, so I probably will be too busy to follow a 6x6 round. I've also rejected Magic and 2x2 as an event for the same reasons. For those of you who keep emailing me; Stanford should be running those events.


----------



## oprah62 (Sep 25, 2010)

6x6  . It's okay, but I am sad


----------



## lollocuber (Sep 26, 2010)

ehi guys... some one have a megaminx mf8 old model to shell?? i need its!!! thank you!!


----------



## lollocuber (Sep 29, 2010)

up : /


----------



## oprah62 (Sep 29, 2010)

what?


----------



## lollocuber (Sep 29, 2010)

nothing... but i need of the tiles of the first type of mf8...


----------



## Ranzha (Sep 29, 2010)

Got a 2:15.96 best of three in BLD, with 3/3 successes.
2:36.91
2:19.36
2:15.96
=D =D =D


----------



## oprah62 (Sep 29, 2010)

How's multi going for you?


----------



## Ranzha (Sep 30, 2010)

oprah62 said:


> How's multi going for you?


 
I've 1/2'd so many times at like 7 minutes. Usually, I have very fast memo, but recall is my Achilles' heel. Thus, on the unsolved cube, it's usually something quite close.
The most recent time I did it, I had a BU and FU flip, and a BUL and FDR twist at 7:08.92.


----------



## oprah62 (Oct 6, 2010)

Hmm what will you guys(organizers) be selling?


----------



## Vincents (Oct 6, 2010)

oprah62 said:


> Hmm what will you guys(organizers) be selling?



Hmm, not completely sure yet; is there something you're looking for?

We all have random cubes we can sell (e.g. Shelley may have some random stuff separate from what I have); I know we still have a few mini C's; we may or may not have Maru cubes and variants available depending on external factors, etc.


----------



## akiramejin (Oct 6, 2010)

Can I change what events I signed up for at the competition? I think I might want to do two more events.


----------



## oprah62 (Oct 6, 2010)

Vincents said:


> Hmm, not completely sure yet; is there something you're looking for?
> 
> We all have random cubes we can sell (e.g. Shelley may have some random stuff separate from what I have); I know we still have a few mini C's; we may or may not have Maru cubes and variants available depending on external factors, etc.


 
I had just heard somewhere about the Maru cubes coming in, and what sizes would you have if they come? I also know, about the large boxes of mini cs. The f2's were great last time.


----------



## akiramejin (Oct 10, 2010)

I will probably be selling V-cube 6/7 parts there. Both white and black. The 6x6 internal pieces are modded I believe. But come up to me if you need them. I don't have any cores, or center caps though.
I won't be selling any white parts, if someone buys my adjustable white V7 first though.
We can negotiate prices there.


----------



## iCubeTime (Oct 10, 2010)

I think I can go . . . I think.


----------



## Vincents (Oct 14, 2010)

Registration closes this weekend....so get on that if you haven't already.


----------



## oprah62 (Oct 25, 2010)

Heard someone got a 8.38 3x3 single or sth.
edit: was it Dan?


----------



## ChrisBird (Oct 25, 2010)

Woah, amazing day for me.

Got a 15.9x Average on 3x3.
Got a 17.33 Average on 3x3.
Got into the finals on 3x3.
Got the Vincent Sheu Award.
When on my first ever official date with a girl.
Didn't completely fail at 4x4 getting my comp PB with a 1:09 or something close.
I got a comp PB on 3x3 with 14.96
I got 3 Sub-1 OH solves.
I got 3 sub-10 Pyra solves.
I got a 21.xx avg first round in 3x3. YAY

And much much more.

Edward Lin got a 38 second 4x4 solve......... well, it would have been, if he didnt miss the Adjacent edge parity at the end LOL
Edward lin also loves trying out other peoples cubes. If you don't watch out, he will want to try on your clothes, and your hairpiece, and wheelchair, sooner or later, respirator. I am afraid he will begin ripping people's hearts out just to try them.

~Chris


----------



## PhillipEspinoza (Oct 25, 2010)

Does anyone have the scrambles? I wanna see the scramble that Edward gotta 8.63 non-lucky on. There was another apparently easy scramble in the 2nd round.

EDIT: Also I wanna try the judges scrambles cuz I heard Dan got a 8.xx and a 9.xx after that, which were "the easiest scrambles of his life".


----------



## deathbypapercutz (Oct 25, 2010)

JEREMY FLEISCHMAN, I AM COMING TO GET YOU.


----------



## jfly (Oct 25, 2010)

deathbypapercutz said:


> JEREMY FLEISCHMAN, I AM COMING TO GET YOU.


 
Actually, I am coming to you.


----------



## oprah62 (Oct 27, 2010)

What were the good 3x3 scrambles?


----------



## Edward_Lin (Oct 27, 2010)

38.84 dnf 4x4 solve.......:'(


----------

